# so many goldenrod type



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was always told that showy goldenrod is theone that produces the most nectar


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

I took the native goldenrod here in indiana, which is a wide mix of the ohio, canadian, and the dwarf from what I have found and ID'd, and spread the seeds when they went fuzzy over a 3/4 acre area. Also spread in some native aster seeds. this mix will allow the flowers to be in bloom for around 3 months straight in the fall when the colonies need it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, all. What kind of asters do you plant?
I planted African daisy, the yellow and orange color flowers. But my bees 
never touch those.


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

beepro said:


> Thanks, all. What kind of asters do you plant?
> I planted African daisy, the yellow and orange color flowers. But my bees
> never touch those.


There are several aster types. http://www.shopwiki.com/l/perennial-Aster-seeds

I planted the wild ones here hich are the heath aster and the sky blue. plus bought seeds to add of the new england and swamp aster. They bloom into november here.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Where do you get seeds for all of the goldenrod types?


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

at the link I posted, amazon, ebay.


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

stiff goldenrod is very pretty, and the bees love it. I have some planted in my yard. I dug a little from a field and planted it. It took right away.


----------

